# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  یه سوال در مورد تجدیدی خرداد

## amir_95

دوستان سلام
من از اونجایی که بعد عید شروع کردم به خوندن امیدی به قبول شدن تو ریاضی نداشتم چون خیلی دیر شده بود و تصمیم گرفتم واسه زبان جدی بخونم. 
بخاطر همین تخصصی ها رو نگاه هم نکردم. تو خرداد هم دیفرانسیل رو افتادم
الان زنگ زدم مدرسه که نمره های داخلی نیومده؟ گفتند اومده. پرسیدم چرا وارد نکردید که من نمره ها رو تایید کنم. گفتند قبول نشدی که امسال نمیتونی کنکور بدی میفته سال بعد
در حالی که من فکر میکردم کنکور میشه داد و اگه شهریور قبول شم میتونم برم دانشگاه 
الان عصابم خیلی خورده. الان باید چیکار کنم؟ واقعا اینطوریه یا میتونم کنکور بدم؟ نمره هارو نباید وارد کنن؟

----------


## amir_95

کسی اطلاعی نداره آیا  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Poriya1997

چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  یی؟ نمیتونیم کنکور بدیم؟ کدوم احمقی این حرفو زده؟من خودمم دیفرانسیل افتادم غلط کرده با هفت جدو ابادش هر کس این حرفو زده شرمنده چون مضخرف گفته شهریور نمره بیاری میتونی بری

----------


## amir_95

> چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  یی؟ نمیتونیم کنکور بدیم؟ کدوم احمقی این حرفو زده؟من خودمم دیفرانسیل افتادم غلط کرده با هفت جدو ابادش هر کس این حرفو زده شرمنده چون مضخرف گفته شهریور نمره بیاری میتونی بری


خیلی ممنون. خیالم راحت شد  :Y (565): 
نمره ها رو نباید وارد کنن که تو سابت تایید کنیم؟

----------


## Poriya1997

> خیلی ممنون. خیالم راحت شد 
> نمره ها رو نباید وارد کنن که تو سابت تایید کنیم؟


سوال خودمم هست نمیدونم واقعا  من رفتم سایت دیپ کد موجود نبود از من

----------


## shirin998

> دوستان سلام
> من از اونجایی که بعد عید شروع کردم به خوندن امیدی به قبول شدن تو ریاضی نداشتم چون خیلی دیر شده بود و تصمیم گرفتم واسه زبان جدی بخونم. 
> بخاطر همین تخصصی ها رو نگاه هم نکردم. تو خرداد هم دیفرانسیل رو افتادم
> الان زنگ زدم مدرسه که نمره های داخلی نیومده؟ گفتند اومده. پرسیدم چرا وارد نکردید که من نمره ها رو تایید کنم. گفتند قبول نشدی که امسال نمیتونی کنکور بدی میفته سال بعد
> در حالی که من فکر میکردم کنکور میشه داد و اگه شهریور قبول شم میتونم برم دانشگاه 
> الان عصابم خیلی خورده. الان باید چیکار کنم؟ واقعا اینطوریه یا میتونم کنکور بدم؟ نمره هارو نباید وارد کنن؟


کی گفته نمیشه کنکور بدی؟؟
من زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش چون خودم دو تا درسو تنبلی کردم نخوندم و افتادم و بهم کد سوابق ندادن گفتن کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور بهم میدن


اینم مدرک
شما هم از سازمان سنجش بپرسین و بگین که ما هم مطمئن شیم آخه برا کنکور خوندم و تو امتحان فرمول کنکوری بکار بردم......قبول نکردن

----------

